# Comoy's Question



## gillywalker (Oct 29, 2008)

Is there anyone on the board that knows about Comoy's? I've been cleaning my fathers old pipes today and this one, for some reason, I'm really attracted to it. 

I'd like to get some history on it if possible? I'm wondering how old it may be and if it's worth something. I found one online site that has a similar looking pipe but there's no price listed as to it says "sold". 

On one side of the pipe it says, "The Guildhall London Pipe"
and the other side says, "Made in England by Comoy's 42"

I'm totally clueless on this pipe as of now so any input would be appreciated.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I bought a used Guildhall for $25 about 20 years ago and it was a great smoker. I would assume it has a value today but I don't know for sure. Pretty pipe. Mine had the typical "C" for the logo and this one has the lines. Replacement stem, perhaps? That would of course reduce the value.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

That's an original "Bar" logo of old Comoy's.
Nice pipe, and worth a decent buck!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

That's real nice looking, brother. I don't know a thing about it except I'd smoke.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I have a couple of Comoys.
One is a Guildhall apple with the bar logo,
the other is a 1998 Christmas pipe with the C logo.
Both are good smokers.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

That pipe has a gorgeous grain! Give it a little TLC to make it shine and enjoy it! :tu


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Bruce said:


> That's an original "Bar" logo of old Comoy's.
> Nice pipe, and worth a decent buck!


Dang! I never knew that! During what time period did that use that logo? I used to have an old Comoy with HC (Henri Comoy) on it that I was told was very old and it had the C logo.

Good info - thanks!


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

NICE!
More info, please on the Guildhall/Comoy relationship.

I thought this pipe was subbed to Guildhall to make....Not a Comoy on the stem...
Nice pipe!
Tom


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

I am not familiar with that logo thanks for sharing and educating. Here is a Comoy that I have restored showing the "C" logo on the stem.

Here is a link to an interesting Comoy Ceramic Pipe Tobacco Humidor for those that have an interest in the Comoy line.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1273339&postcount=589


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

TOB9595 said:


> NICE!
> More info, please on the Guildhall/Comoy relationship.
> 
> I thought this pipe was subbed to Guildhall to make....Not a Comoy on the stem.
> Tom


I believe Guildhall is a brand of Comoy pipe.

Here's what I found: 
_"These briars are especially selected for their distinctive grain and finish to show off their natural beauty to the best advantage. Considered by many to be among the most beautiful pipes in the world. Available in all regular shapes."_

More on identification and dating: 
http://www.derek-green.com/comoy_history03.htm


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Theres one on ebay with 2hrs to go and bids are only at $10....yours is alot nicer though.

http://cgi.ebay.com/COMOYS-LONDON-M...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## gillywalker (Oct 29, 2008)

Gentlemen, thanks for the kind words on the pipe and the information. 
I'm new to pipes, but I really like this one to the point where I'm looking for something just like it that I won't have any sentimental attachment to so I can take it out in the car and smoke in places where I'm not so careful and don't have to worry about damaging. Unfortunately it looks like it may be damn near impossible to find another Guildhall 42_*.*_


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

Very nice looking pipe. It has the style and look of what I generally gravitate towards. I will be keeping my eye out for one now, as I find yours desirable. Hey, enjoy!


----------



## gillywalker (Oct 29, 2008)

parris001 said:


> Very nice looking pipe. It has the style and look of what I generally gravitate towards. I will be keeping my eye out for one now, as I find yours desirable. Hey, enjoy!


Thanks, they call that a bent billiard style right? Do you have any favorites in that shape you could recommend a man to search for on the old ebay?


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

gillywalker said:


> Thanks, they call that a bent billiard style right? Do you have any favorites in that shape you could recommend a man to search for on the old ebay?


Actually, it's a bent bulldog. Bulldogs are plentiful on eBay and have been made by anyone and everyone. One of my best smoking bulldogs is a "no name" pipe.

It's funny, I went shopping for one of these pipes after reading this post earlier this evening and found (and won) this pipe. Plug this number into eBay and check it out: 260306497823.

If you like this style pipe also consider a Rhodesian which has a round versus diamond shank. Here's a link to pipe shapes for handy reference. http://www.aspipes.org/shapes/shapes.html


----------



## gillywalker (Oct 29, 2008)

parris001 said:


> Actually, it's a bent bulldog. Bulldogs are plentiful on eBay and have been made by anyone and everyone. One of my best smoking bulldogs is a "no name" pipe.
> 
> It's funny, I went shopping for one of these pipes after reading this post earlier this evening and found (and won) this pipe. Plug this number into eBay and check it out: 260306497823.
> 
> If you like this style pipe also consider a Rhodesian which has a round versus diamond shank. Here's a link to pipe shapes for handy reference. http://www.aspipes.org/shapes/shapes.html


Very nice pipe! But I even after looking at your pipe shape reference link, mine still looks like a bent billiard to me. The one you won on ebay certainly looks like the bulldog though. Am I missing something about my pipe that makes it a bulldog?


----------



## Smarvy (Nov 4, 2008)

Nope, you are not missing anything, your pipe is not a bulldog. Bulldogs have the ring or rings around the bowl, and a diamond shank. Rhodesians have the rings but a round shank.

Aloha,
Justin


----------

